# Finishing off a Tub surround



## Moe6763 (Jul 28, 2006)

We are insatlling a one piece tub surround. Our question is how do finish off the edges. We are installing drywall(greenboard) in all the bathrooms before the tub surround and the shower stall are installed. What do you do with the edges? trim.. drywal mud, nothing? We are really at a loss on this but want to make sure we are doing everything correctly. 

thanks for any help anyone can give us..
From Kentucky.. Desperately needing advice............


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 28, 2006)

The tubs usually go in before the drywall.
Then the drywall covers the mounting flange.
Drywall mud will crack and trim may darken when wet.

You may be better off to pull any drywall before you finish it and get those tub units in first.


----------



## Moe6763 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks guys.. This is new construction so getting the pieces in there isn't a problem this time. 

I will be very glad when the hosue is complete and we can move in though.....


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 28, 2006)

Also if this is a remodel you need to be sure you can get the one piece into the room....one time I saw folks have to cut out the wall from the outside to get it to the second floor.

Just make sure it can fit through the doors and stairwell.

If not...get a two or three piece and follow Square Eyes advice.


----------

